# Best Bareboat Charter companies in Phuket Thailand?



## 1Nomad (Sep 22, 2013)

We are considering a trip this summer. We've used Sunsail twice (and they have a marina there) but would consider other options that are reputable. We would need a 38 foot catamaran for my family of 4. Thanks in advance for your recommendations!


----------



## SailBeat (May 30, 2014)

Check out Elite Yachting. Nice boats and well looked after. Or Asia MArine but think they only have bigger cats.

Hope this helps


----------



## pointyendfirst (Dec 26, 2008)

we chartered a Wharram Tiki from Siam Sailing- small operation run by an old Dutch salt who was incredibly helpful and laid back. We chartered the 30 footer which was basically like a hobie cat with a bit of a cutty cabin- perfect for the two of us, but you'd need one of their 38 footers. they were significantly cheaper than the typical charter. we went in May/June so given the winds we stayed up in the bay. good luck!


----------



## SailBeats (Aug 15, 2014)

Elite yachting is probably the best company for you. They have a couple of newer lagoon 38s and Lagoon 400's. Well maintained and clean. Another company couple of companies you could have a look at are Moorings and Simpson marine. These two will be a little more expensive than Elite Yachting. Best to book early as cats in Phuket are in high demand.


----------



## jerryrlitton (Oct 14, 2002)

Send a pm to Aeventyr60. He lives there and will be able to steer you right. 

Jerry


----------

